# Stunning 2 yr LH M working dog Phila PA



## alane (May 14, 2008)

There is a stunning long hair gs in Phila.PA who needs a new home. He is the handsomest dog I've seen in a long time. I went to look at him for myself but he needs a job! He has an intense ball drive! I brought a fellow rescuer back to meet him and we both agreed he is a working dog. I am afraid that if he gets posted to the general public, he will get adopted because of how he looks and not go to a person who can handle him. His owner will keep him till we find the right home for him. I don't know how to post pictures so I will ask someone to post them for me. He is even better looking in person.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Cocoas Mom

I can post pictures for you...email them to me...


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, what a gorgeous dog!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

He's absolutely beautiful, hope the right person can give this guy a new home.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is his owner looking for a new home for him?


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

She is looking tp rehome him because he is a working dog. He is to much or her. He would be to much for me too or I would have adopted him myself. She will keep him till the right home is found. She loves him very much!


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

YOWZA!!! THAT IS A STUNNING DOG!!!! I wish he were here in Oklahoma...I've had 3 people looking for a working dog lately, 2 policeofficers and a SAR person!!


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello where is this dog??


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

I may have someone interested in him as a working K-9 can you give me contact info?? please email me directly as i can;t go on the board....too many to save..but i think?? i can help this one...JEN [email protected]


----------

